# midnight commander problem



## posix (Sep 14, 2009)

Hello, guys.
I've installed mc from ports collection on 7.2, all was clear during compiling the port, but after start mc doesn't create .mc in user's home directory. So because of this no options(lynx-like motion, etc) can be saved.

Options chosen during configure the port:

```
[X] UTF8      Build with UTF8 support
[X] SLANG     Build with SLang library
[X] ICONV     Build with iconv recoding
[X] NLS       Build with NLS support
[X] EDIT      Build with internal editor
[ ] X11       Build with X11 library
[X] SUBSHELL  Build with subshell support
[ ] SAMBA     Build with Samba support
```

I've searched answer in old topics here, but nothing similiar there. Does anybody know what I know do with it? 

Thanks in advance.

p.s. sorry for my english


----------



## posix (Sep 14, 2009)

posix said:
			
		

> Does anybody know what I know do with it?



i need to have some rest.. "what I *can* do with it"


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 14, 2009)

According to the FILES chapter of mc(1), something like ~/.mc/ini should work. Maye you need to create it yourself. Read the man anyway.


----------



## posix (Sep 14, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> According to the FILES chapter of mc(1), something like ~/.mc/ini should work. Maye you need to create it yourself. Read the man anyway.



Thank you, manually creation solved it. Don't know why I didn't try it first before write this topic.
Anyway I don't understand why in 7.0 I had no problem with it. Nevermind.
Tnahks a lot once more.


----------

